# Proyecto microemprendimiento



## tatajara (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola gente como andan?

Bueno le cuento un poco de que se trata la cosa jeje 
A raíz de que en esta hermosa argentina hay una cantidad enorme de trabajo, surgió la idea de este micro emprendimiento, no es la primera idea, la primera fue poner una fábrica de ladrillos bloc y columnas para alambrado pero a raíz de que hay problemas en la provincia y demás el crédito pymes que habíamos pedido en la comuna de mi pueblo no se concreto o no sé qué paso 

Este micro emprendimiento surge como les conté antes a raíz de que yo y mi viejo (padre) tenemos maquinas cosechadoras (de esas que se usan para levantar la cosecha, trigo, soja y demás para los que no saben) y este año no fue tan bueno que digamos o sea no sacamos ni para los caramelos jeje na se hico lo suficiente para vivir 

Había barios planes para este año como comprarme un auto, cosa que no se dio y barias cosas mas 

Bueno me fui de tema jej 
Les cuento un poco como es el llamado cesto de basura 

Para hacer el canasto voy a usar unas tiras de ¨chapa¨ de unos 5mm de espesor que son recortes que se usan para hacer engranajes de chapa, estas tienen 1,52 mts de largo por 12 cm de ancho
Así que me salen 3 chapas por tira de 50cm de largo 
Entonces el canasto está compuesto por 4 tiras de 50cm para hacer el borde y otras 3 para el piso 

Ahora el pie 

Para el sostén del cajón voy a hacer una H de hierro cuadrado de 10x10x1,25 de espesor 

Y el pie seria de caño redondo de 1/2 pulgada por 5mm de espesor 

Con lo que para hacer 4 cestos el material que necesito es:
10 tiras de chapa de las nombradas antes de 1,52mts de largo 
Una barra de 6mts de caño cuadrado 
Y una barra de caño redondo

La idea es ofrecerlos en distintos negocios, ferreterías de la zona y hacer una propaganda en el programa del pueblo 

Todavía no se el precio del cesto porque no tengo el precio de los caños, las chapas las tengo gratis por qué me las da mi abuelo 

Les comento esto para que si alguno le interesa la idea se ponga a realizarlo o simplemente lea y comente 

Bueno gente más adelante les traigo fotos y demás 
Un saludo a todos y que tengan suerte jeje
tatajara


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2012)

gracias por compartir ¡¡¡


----------



## tatajara (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola gente 
Veo que no hubo mucho interés jeje pero bue 
Les cuento que ya coloque dos cestos y tuve mi primer cobro, el cual invertí en más materiales para seguir fabricando, mañana subo unas fotos, ya que tengo que preparar unos folletos para repartir 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2012)

Suerte con tu emprendimiento


----------



## tatajara (Sep 4, 2012)

gracias fogo¡¡¡


----------



## tatajara (Sep 5, 2012)

hola gente les dejo una foto de uno de los primeros que hice 
espero les guste 
saludos


----------

